# Round 2



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

These are looking very nice!
Check it out to of the yellows have some flame red blotches not at all related to their pattern.

Babies...........






















































































































I had 16 eggs go full term with two DOA's
There is still two critters chilling in the cooker so i will add their pics tomorrow.

Here are some sire and dam shots!




























And a nicer shot of dad.










Enjoy!

Greg


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

WOW!


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Thats awesome...great pictures too


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Certainly not my thing and I know nothing about them---

But damn them look nice and bet they cost a fortune....I love that green one..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Congrats!









It is too bad they don't keep this insane baby colours.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ya







baby colors are insane


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

gorgeous babies once again, congrats


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wanna explain how u manage not to be bitten when taking the eggs from that monster


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

what are you going to do with they babies? I'd love to take one off your hands. Shoot me a PM and we can talk about it.


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

You said:


> what are you going to do with they babies? I'd love to take one off your hands. Shoot me a PM and we can talk about it.


You,
Shoot me an email if you are still interested yellows will be $800<<+>>, and reds will be 1.5k.
Here are the post shed and meal shots.
Everyone ate the 1st night.































































































































Several of these guys have some very odd blotching and i am not sure what it is about.
Maybe it will make for some cool new adult coloration.

If anyone is interested in buying a baby or two shoot me an email!
I can email you a pedigree on the animals that leads back to 1973 on the sires side, and answer any questions you may have.
These animals will be ready for there new homes after they have shown me they are eating machines.
This tends to vary per animal but should be about 4 to 6 weeks. 
I can also ship internationally though it is more expensive and takes some time get all the paper work in order.

EMAIL


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

looking great


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

the yellow ones look tasty


----------

